# best for putting actual images on the cd/dvd itself



## karamat (May 31, 2011)

In every type of photo shoot I do, portrait, pet etc.  I give the client a cd or dvd.  Does anyone know or recommend the best ways of getting an image or logo on the cd itself- the physical cd.  I know of light scribe and I've heard of stickers.  Anyone with experience with this??  Thanks yall


----------



## camz (May 31, 2011)

Light Scribe is what I use and been using for a while.  It really makes a difference as packaging and delivery from a job is the last impression you give of your business(Hopefully it becomes a visual cycle). I also use little aluminum cases for the CD/DVD copies.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 31, 2011)

I use a memorex DVD labeler, if you have a mac use an app called disc Cover


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 1, 2011)

I also use Lightscribe and it's great...except that it's painfully slow.  Especially because, with the discs I have, the image is burned very lightly, so I run each disc two or three times.  

I used to use the self adhesive printable stickers.  That's OK, but it doesn't look anywhere near as professional as the Lightscribe discs.

Another option is the discs that you print right onto with your inkjet printer.  In North America, I think it's Epson that has the patent for printers that have a disc printing tray, but in the rest of the world (or Europe at least), it's not patent protected, so all the brands have the option for a disc printing tray.  The neat thing is that with many models sold in North America, they just take out the disc tray...so you can order the tray from somewhere outside of N.A. and update the printer for disc printing.  I know that the option exists for my Canon Pixma printer, but I never pursued it because I went with Lightscribe.  

Don't forget about packaging.  Many that I know, use jewel cases, or a fancier clear case (don't remember the name) and then print their own custom inserts.  I tried that, I also tried using DVD cases and printing inserts for the case cover.  But now I just use simple leather bound CD cases.


----------



## CCericola (Jun 1, 2011)

I use the services of Discmakers. Because I can pick them up (They are local for me), they are only about $5 a DVD including duplication, DVD printing, DVD case, DVD full color wrap around cover and shrink wrapping. Great for wedding DVDs


----------

